# install.log file



## D. Paul (Dec 8, 2007)

I received the free QuickVerse CD from E4 but am having trouble installing. The program "experiences a problem" and has to close. Then, if I go to uninstall/reinstall I get the error message "Could not open INSTALL.LOG file" and thus cannot uninstall the program.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 8, 2007)

D. Paul said:


> I received the free QuickVerse CD from E4 but am having trouble installing. The program "experiences a problem" and has to close. Then, if I go to uninstall/reinstall I get the error message "Could not open INSTALL.LOG file" and thus cannot uninstall the program.



That means it never installed far enough to be able to uninstall it from there. You can remove it manually from your installed programs but I don't know how and don't have time to check right now if that's what you're trying to do. I'll have more time later if that's what you're trying to figure out.


----------



## D. Paul (Dec 10, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> D. Paul said:
> 
> 
> > I received the free QuickVerse CD from E4 but am having trouble installing. The program "experiences a problem" and has to close. Then, if I go to uninstall/reinstall I get the error message "Could not open INSTALL.LOG file" and thus cannot uninstall the program.
> ...



Thanks, Rich. Yes, that is what I'm attempting. My main Q is why it won't install in the first place. I can use an erase program to permanently remove the program files, I suppose.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't know why it won't install but here's how to get rid of the program from the list of programs in your Programs List.

1. Delete the folder from your Program Files for the program if it's still there.
2. Click Start (or Windows icon
3. Click Run
4. Type regedit and hit enter
5. Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall. 
6. Delete the folder of the program you want to remove from the list (in thise case Quickverse.

Be careful while in regedit. You can really do some damage. Just delete that offending folder.

You should be all done after that.


----------

